# Lucybug's litter sister Ginger in her home done modified Continental



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This is Ginger who now lives in Los Angeles with her family. Her Mom has had Spoos before and has for the most part done her own grooming. Her daughter (pictured here) begged her Mom to try this, and I think she did a pretty good job. This is before a bath or tweaking, but I have to say, way to go Lydia. I am impressed!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Awwwwww! Lucybug's sister wants to be just like Lucybug!! :lol: :lol: I'm actually quite envious that Lydia did this herself - I cheated and went to a groomer!  Ginger is a very pretty girl!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She appears to be leaning more toward Mommy's size than Daddy's too. She looks big! I think she did a great job. You didn't cheat! It just worked out better for you. Ginger had also been clipped down into her adult clip which would have made the whole thing a little less frightening. I suspect her attitude was "If I screw it up, we can always clip her down into a Miami trim", where you were hoping for the best possible result.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Aww, that's so sweet! ^^ I love it!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Aww, that's so sweet! ^^ I love it!


Lydia, Ginger's Mom, had gone through some terrible cancer/chemo ordeals, and she promised her two kids a puppy once her last chemo was over and she was feeling better. Hence their ownership of Ginger. Now, I think her daughter considers Ginger to sister she never had. I will post some more photros of her with her redheaded sibling.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

shes beautiful Cherie!! 
the reds seem to be seeping into my mind more and more XD


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

GOOD!! That's what I like to hear! They are total traffic stoppers. Trillium has gotten to the point where if they take the girls out and don't get swarmed, she comes home a little disgruntled because it just isn't normal. My brother-in-law has had people literally stop their car in the middle of the traffic and wind down their window for this conversation: "Excuse me...what kind of dog is that? A Standard Poodle. OMG...I had no idea they came in that colour. Yes they do, but there are not a lot of them yet. What a gorgeous dog". This has happened many times. Rory, Lucy's litter brother lives in Oklahoma City and is in classes for obedience. He is not doing as well as they had hoped because every five steps at Petsmart where the lessons are, and people are gathering around asking questions because they have never seen a Poodle the colour of him. They are spending about half of their time talking to folks about him rather than focusing their attention on their classes!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I just love seeing pics of Betty Jo and Jenny's siblings. Their sister is sure looking lovely! They are such cute pics. Its sure obvious that she is loved and loves her humans too.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Beautiful girls! I love the picture on the rock.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I think she should also be proud of that groom job. What a beautiful dog and Ginger seems very well loved and adored.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

What wonderfully joyful pictures. Thanks.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments. I am super proud of her Mom, attempting this. I think she did a super job, and it is pretty clear how much Ginger is loved. It was worth her being on the plane long enough to get to LA!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Another photo just received. Ginger with her Daddy, sister and brother. What a BIG lap dog!!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow the modified Continental is really stunning and more practical...i think i see a new haircut for Mister in the future! Poms are still growing out ha ha!

What a gorgeous girl and i just love her color! So vibrant! And i bet your a traffic stopper! If Mister can stop traffic im sure yours do too!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Great photos! Everyone is so happy. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Mister said:


> Wow the modified Continental is really stunning and more practical...i think i see a new haircut for Mister in the future! Poms are still growing out ha ha!
> 
> What a gorgeous girl and i just love her color! So vibrant! And i bet your a traffic stopper! If Mister can stop traffic im sure yours do too!


Thanks Mister!! They do cause quite a bit of excitement. They are beautiful kids, inside and out.


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

That haircut looks good but the model (Ginger) is GORGEOUS!! Loved looking though all the pics! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you BFF and Stella. And you are very welcome!!


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

ginger is beautiful, and looks like such a sweetie!. Arreau I hope you're still breeding in 20 years when I can finally get my red spoo i've been wanting!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

meehkim said:


> Arreau I hope you're still breeding in 20 years


ME TOO! :lol: I might be ready for our 3rd or 4th one by then!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That is a wonderful story and thank you for sharing it with us. She did a fine job clipping Ginger. I love the photo of the daughter hugging her nicely groomed Ginger.
_


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Besides her stunning color, Ginger has such a beautiful expression. Love seeing the family pics and hearing her story. What a wonderful home to send your baby to.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, in twenty years I will be quite the doddly old lady, but if I am still alive, I will still be breeding Spoos. They have been part of my life since I was seven and I cannot imagine doing anything else! My Mom had a litter out of Thinker's daughter Joy the year she passed away at 77 years of age and I seem to follow in her footsteps.

Hopefully in several years not only will the colour be this stunning, but some of the conformation problems in the reds will be starting to be rectified too.

Thanks guys for the sweet things you have said about Ginger. She was my big worry in the last litter, with her new Mom having been ill and having to travel so far. But it sure seems as if my worries were for naught. She is clearly loved and happy.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

gotta love a poodle hug


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Some days a Poodle hug is the only thing worthwhile!!


----------

